# "Wintergarten"



## Erin (22. Jan. 2017)

Entweder habe ich schief geguckt oder es gibt keinen Thread dazu...klar jetzt blüht nichts, außer vielleicht Christrosen und bald __ Schneeglöckchen, aber trotzdem finde ich Gärten auch im Winter reizvoll, zumindest, wenn alles mit Rauhreif überzogen ist oder im Schnee versinkt...

Unser Pavillon sieht aus, als wäre er mit Girlanden geschmückt 

            

Geräteaustausch und Fischerhütte und Brunnen sind auch behangen

      

Und der Rauhreif tut sein übriges


----------



## koile (23. Jan. 2017)

Guten Morgen, 
In unserem Wintergarten sieht es zurzeit so aus,    und das ist die

Nachzucht,       für den hoffentlich bald einsetzenden Sommer 

Garten und Teich hat   Väterchen Frost noch in der Hand

Ich wünsche allen einen guten Wochen Start, und zieht Euch warm an


----------



## Lion (24. Jan. 2017)

hallo Erin,
ich finde, jede Jahreszeit hat von der Natur aus gesehen, immer etwas schönes zu bieten und ist schön anzusehen.
Also Euch allen auch viel Freude am Winter.
VG. Leon


----------



## samorai (24. Jan. 2017)

Eigentlich ist es ein stink normaler Raum in der ersten Etage ........
und eigentlich warte ich auf die Blühte der __ Amaryllis ......
Es stehen dort auch meine beiden Hakenlilien, die waren im Sommer sehr blühfreudig, mit 9 aufeinander folgenden schönen großen Blühten, haben sie im Garten eine geile Show abgeliefert.   
Aber was ist jetzt los? ...... eine macht einen langen "Hals" und schwubbs ist da ne Blühte dran. .....im Winter; ohne Wasser, ohne Blätter?
    
Wie viele Blühten mag es geben?
Schadet es der Sommerblühte? ......


----------

